
Do Stressed-Out Japanese Stage Elaborate Disappearances? (2017) - gscott
https://time.com/4646293/japan-missing-people-johatsu-evaporated/
======
Grakel
Very interesting article, but I'm surprised to see typos and grammatical
issues from a major publisher.

